# Help : Fonctionnement iCloud Drive et Photothèque encore obscur, avec MacOS et iOS



## Tykko (30 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterais sauvegarder d'une part certaines de mes données les plus importantes et d'autre part l'ensemble de ma photothèque sur un Cloud (quel qu'il soit mais si c'est chez Apple ça m'arrange).

Sauf que je suis perdu sur le fonctionnement d'iCloud ... j'aurais besoin de vos éclaircissements !

Voici comment je souhaiterais que ça fonctionne : 
 - Mon MacBookPro doit rester le maitre de mes données, c'est à dire que tout doit être dessus (fichiers et photos), même lorsque ce dernier est hors ligne, j'ai tout dessus et consultable modifiable, etc ...
 - Je veux pouvoir consulter mes fichier mais aussi ma photothèque sur mon iPhone et sur mon iPad mais sans que sur ces dernier de la place soit prise dessus, en gros c'est de la lecture à distance mais si je n'ai pas de réseau, je n'ai pas de d'accès (logique si c'est à distance).
 - Lorsque je prend un photo avec mon iPhone, je souhaiterais que cette dernière soit synchro sur le cloud et récupérée par mon Mac lorsqu'il est connecté, la photo doit aussi se retrouver physiquement sur le Mac
 - Lorsque je prend une photo avec mon appareil photo, je voudrait qu'elle soit transférée sur le cloud lorsque je connecte mon apn soit à mon iPhone (en wifi, c'est possible de les récupérer sur mon iPhone), soit à mon Mac (via wifi ou cable usb ou carte mémoire directement)
 - Je voudrais pouvoir créer des dossier dans ma photothèque pour organiser mes photos, et que ces dossiers soit synchro et rangés à l'identique dans ma photothèque sur le cloud (j'ai l'habitude de dater et nommer par événements mes dossier de photos)
 - Evidement je souhaiterais n'avoir qu'un seul service cloud qui me fait tout ça ...

Fonctionnalités annexes : 
 - possibilité de sauvegarder mes musique qui sont dans iTunes (pour mon iPhone j'ai spotify mais j'ai sauvegardé mes anciens cd dans iTunes)
 - quid des vidéos prises sur iPhone ou via mon apn ?

Est ce que iCloud est capable de me faire ça ? 
Si oui, comment le configurer correctement ?

J'utilise actuellement sur mon MacBookPro aperture pour gérer ma photothèque, mais je ne suis pas fermé à basculer sur Photo (même si je préfère Aperture, il faut savoir évoluer et changer), est ce que je dois apporter des modifications de configuration ?
Sera il possible de toujours utiliser l'une ou l'autre de ces application pour trier, ranger et organiser mes photos ?

Et si je souhaite avoir des "miniature" de mes photos sur mon iPhone ou mon iPad en permanence (même hors-ligne), est ce possible (en gros ma photothèque en taille réduite sur mes appareils pour de la consultation rapide) ?

Quid de l'apple tv, est ce qu'il pourrait par exemple me proposer de voir mes photos dessus directement pour les avoir sur ma tv ?

Je sais que c'est un peu long à lire, mais je suis complètement perdu dans le fonctionnement et je ne voudrais pas perdre de données en faisant une mauvaise manipulation ...

Merci d'avance à ceux qui m'apporteront des éclaircissements, n'hésitez pas à me poser des questions pour plus de clarté !

Tykko


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (30 Décembre 2017)

Je vais répondre pour iCloud



Tykko a dit:


> - Mon MacBookPro doit rester le maitre de mes données, c'est à dire que tout doit être dessus (fichiers et photos), même lorsque ce dernier est hors ligne, j'ai tout dessus et consultable modifiable, etc ...


Tu verras le iCloud comme un répertoire sur ton MacBook Pro



Tykko a dit:


> - Je veux pouvoir consulter mes fichier mais aussi ma photothèque sur mon iPhone et sur mon iPad mais sans que sur ces dernier de la place soit prise dessus, en gros c'est de la lecture à distance mais si je n'ai pas de réseau, je n'ai pas de d'accès (logique si c'est à distance).


Il faudra aller dans les réglages de l'application Photos sur l'iPhone/iPad et choisir "Optimiser le stockage de l'iPhone". Les originaux seront sur le Cloud et une version plus petite sur l'iPhone.
Concernant, les fichiers il faut les sélectionner pour les télécharger sur ces appareils. Par contre, c'est pas encore top pour consulter n'importe quel type de fichier...



Tykko a dit:


> - Lorsque je prend un photo avec mon iPhone, je souhaiterais que cette dernière soit synchro sur le cloud et récupérée par mon Mac lorsqu'il est connecté, la photo doit aussi se retrouver physiquement sur le Mac


Il faudra aller dans les réglages de l'application Photos sur l'iPhone/iPad et activer "Photothèque iCloud" et régler la partie "Données cellulaires".



Tykko a dit:


> - Lorsque je prend une photo avec mon appareil photo, je voudrait qu'elle soit transférée sur le cloud lorsque je connecte mon apn soit à mon iPhone (en wifi, c'est possible de les récupérer sur mon iPhone), soit à mon Mac (via wifi ou cable usb ou carte mémoire directement)


Il suffira de les mettre dans l'application Photos



Tykko a dit:


> - Je voudrais pouvoir créer des dossier dans ma photothèque pour organiser mes photos, et que ces dossiers soit synchro et rangés à l'identique dans ma photothèque sur le cloud (j'ai l'habitude de dater et nommer par événements mes dossier de photos)


Les albums sont synchronisés sauf les albums "intelligents" basé sur des recherche comme le tag d'une photo.
Les albums de l'application sont pratique pour avoir les photos dans plusieurs albums sans devoir l'avoir en double/triple/etc...



Tykko a dit:


> - possibilité de sauvegarder mes musique qui sont dans iTunes (pour mon iPhone j'ai spotify mais j'ai sauvegardé mes anciens cd dans iTunes)


De base ce n'est pas synchroniser, il faudra créer un répertoire sur le iCloud Drive et les y copier. Ils ne seront pas dans la bibliothèques iTunes donc ça fera un peu doublon ...



Tykko a dit:


> - quid des vidéos prises sur iPhone ou via mon apn ?


Les vidéos sont aussi dans l'applications Photos 



Tykko a dit:


> J'utilise actuellement sur mon MacBookPro aperture pour gérer ma photothèque, mais je ne suis pas fermé à basculer sur Photo (même si je préfère Aperture, il faut savoir évoluer et changer), est ce que je dois apporter des modifications de configuration ?
> Sera il possible de toujours utiliser l'une ou l'autre de ces application pour trier, ranger et organiser mes photos ?


Je ne connais pas aperture, désolé. Par contre le tri dans l'application Photo n'est pas terrible et on ne peut pas voir les tags dans la version iPhone/iPad



Tykko a dit:


> Et si je souhaite avoir des "miniature" de mes photos sur mon iPhone ou mon iPad en permanence (même hors-ligne), est ce possible (en gros ma photothèque en taille réduite sur mes appareils pour de la consultation rapide) ?


Je suppose que c'est ce que fait "Optimiser le stockage de l'iPhone"

Mais n'hésites pas à faire des test avec d'autres cloud. Tu as surement un compte Google et donc quelques giga gratuitement que tu pourrais utiliser pour faire des tests.


----------



## Tykko (30 Décembre 2017)

Tout d'abord merci pour l'ensemble de tes réponses rapides et précises !!

En gros si je résume : iCloud peut effectuer l'ensemble des opérations que je souhaite pouvoir faire, néanmoins il serait prudent que je fasse quelques test concernant les créations et gestions des dossier dans l'app photo/aperture.

De plus, si je comprend bien il faudra que je passe à l'appli Photo pour une meilleure compatibilité, je m'en doutais un peu.

Concernant ta toute première réponse :


> ↑
> - Mon MacBookPro doit rester le maitre de mes données, c'est à dire que tout doit être dessus (fichiers et photos), même lorsque ce dernier est hors ligne, j'ai tout dessus et consultable modifiable, etc ...
> Tu verras le iCloud comme un répertoire sur ton MacBook Pro



Est ce que le répertoire sera bien consultable lorsque mon MacBook Pro est hors ligne ?

Merci encore


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (30 Décembre 2017)

C'est bien ça, il met à jour les nouveaux fichiers sur ton disque s'il y a assez de place.
Donc si tu n'as plus de connexion internet, tu as toujours les fichiers.


----------



## Tykko (30 Décembre 2017)

OK merci beaucoup, je pense que maintenant avec ces infos je vais me lancer à prendre un abonnement plus conséquent qui me permettra de mettre en sécurité mes données les plus importantes (photos et documents).
Le reste des données qui pourront être sauvegardées ne sera que bonus 

Une dernière question (tu as l'air de très bien connaitre le sujet) :
Quelle est la différence entre photothèque iCloud et mon flux de photo ? je n'arrive pas bien à voir l'intérêt du flux de photo si j'ai la photothèque iCloud ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (31 Décembre 2017)

L'application Photo est associée de base à iCloud donc c'est identique en théorie

Tu as 5Go de base, ce sera suffisant pour faire quelques tests de ton côté voir si ça te convient bien avant de passer à la caisse ^^


----------



## Madame Mim (31 Décembre 2017)

Tykko a dit:


> OK merci beaucoup, je pense que maintenant avec ces infos je vais me lancer à prendre un abonnement plus conséquent qui me permettra de mettre en sécurité mes données les plus importantes (photos et documents).
> Le reste des données qui pourront être sauvegardées ne sera que bonus
> 
> Une dernière question (tu as l'air de très bien connaitre le sujet) :
> Quelle est la différence entre photothèque iCloud et mon flux de photo ? je n'arrive pas bien à voir l'intérêt du flux de photo si j'ai la photothèque iCloud ...



Si je ne me trompe pas, le flux ne garde les photos que 30 jours, tu dois les sauvegarder dans les 30 jours car après elles sont éliminées.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (31 Décembre 2017)

Ben les photos seront synchronisées sur iCloud, donc ensuite téléchargées sur les autres appareils. Il n'y aura donc pas se désagrément s'il existe toujours.


----------



## Tykko (6 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour,

Quelques news après quelques jours :
Après avoir lu l'ensemble des réponses et commentaires ci-dessus, je me suis donc décidé il y a quelques jours à prendre l'option iCloud 200go pour essayer à grande échelle.

Donc effectivement cela fait bien ce que j'ai envie (et énoncé dans mon premier commentaire).
Bien sur au début c'est long à se mettre en place, en effet, il a fallut quelques jours pour transférer l'ensemble de ma photothèque sur iCloud.
Attention, pendant ce temps là, le fonctionnement n'est pas complet, les photos prises sur mon iPhone n'étaient pas transférée dans le cloud étant donné que ce dernier était en plein travail de récupération de ma photothèque.

Quelques précisions pour ceux qui voudraient se lancer :
 - le transfert de la photothèque est très long
 - fonctionnement réduit de iCloud pendant ce temps là, ne pas penser que ça ne fonctionne pas
 - obligation d'utiliser Photo sur le mac, en effet, aperture n'est pas compatible avec iCloud (uniquement flux de photo)
 - flux de photo n'est pas nécessaire quand on a iCloud, le transfert de photos se fait dans les 2 cas sauf qu'avantage à photothèque iCloud les photos sont sauvegardées dans le cloud tant qu'on y touche pas (flux de photo c'est 30 jours et si on la sauve pas, c'est poubelle ...)
 - obligation de "consolider" l'ensemble de la photothèque dans photo, c'est à dire que l'ensemble des photos et vidéos seront transférées dans le fichier de la photothèque photo, et ne seront plus rangées dans des dossiers dans le finder. Bien évidement ces photos sont toujours physiquement sur le DD du mac mais rangées dans la photothèque photo.
 - iCloud ne synchronique que 2 dossier du mac : documents et bureau, le reste ne l'est pas
 - Attention aux suppressions : si on supprime un truc synchro avec iCloud sur n'importe lequel des appareils, cela disparait de partout dès lors que c'est synchro ... ne pas penser que le truc téléchargé sur l'iphone est sur l'iphone, il est sur le cloud !! attention a ne pas supprimer à tout va !
 - si vous voulez couper le service cloud, sauvegardez d'abord vos données dans un dossier de votre mac qui n'est pas synchronisé avec le cloud, cela vous évitera de mauvaises surprises (merci la time capsule !!! j'ai failli perdre tout mon dossier documents)

Maintenant, je suis en train de décortiquer le fonctionnement de photo afin de retrouver mes petits après de nombreuses années sur aperture (c'est pas pareil, perte de certaines fonctionnalités, ajout d'autre, etc ... mais faut vivre avec son temps, tout reviendra je pense).
Je continue aussi de tester le système pour bien le comprendre.

Encore merci à tous ceux qui m'on aidés !

Voila voila


----------

